# CM 7.1.0 Build 11 vs CM 7.1.1?



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in ROM manager and was wondering what the difference is between these 2 ROMs were?


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

"vh5150 said:


> I'm in ROM manager and was wondering what the difference is between these 2 ROMs were?


One is android 2.3.5 and the other is 2.3.7


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> One is android 2.3.5 and the other is 2.3.7


Nope, my build #11 is 2.3.7. They are the same.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thx Chil, is 2.3.7 more recent and or better???


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Im running build 11 and It runs like a dream ProTekk. So, it sounds like no need for me to flash 7.1.1?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> Im running build 11 and It runs like a dream ProTekk. So, it sounds like no need for me to flash 7.1.1?


Hey, if it works, it works 

If you have MMS issues then give Slayher's 7.1.1. Still not sure if my build is affected with the MMS bug but I haven't been able to find anyone who had an issue with the build.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds good. Can I avoid wiping data if I flash 7.1.1 from build 11? Thanks ProTekk.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

"vh5150 said:


> Sounds good. Can I avoid wiping data if I flash 7.1.1 from build 11? Thanks ProTekk.


Yep. Only thing to wipe would be cache and to be on the safe side, Dalvik cache.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread moved to general.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

7.1 was released with MMS issues that we found, Slayer found the fix and made 7.1.1 with MMS fix.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

It says Mr2 or 2.5,only for 7.1.1. So that means you can't use the newest radios?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> It says Mr2 or 2.5,only for 7.1.1. So that means you can't use the newest radios?


Newest radios work fine...that's what I'm using. Anything after MR2 should work.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

You can i think almost everyone is on them.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Quick responses! God im glad I left xda. This place rules haha


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Thanks guys. Quick responses! God im glad I left xda. This place rules haha


XDA is still a very good place lots more to bring on themes/apps etc. but the Thunderbolt Section has slowly lost good devs due to needy people. just my .2


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> XDA is still a very good place lots more to bring on themes/apps etc. but the Thunderbolt Section has slowly lost good devs due to needy people. just my .2


Just your 20 cents?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> XDA is still a very good place lots more to bring on themes/apps etc. but the Thunderbolt Section has slowly lost good devs due to needy people. just my .2


Yea XDA is still pretty popular outside of HTC devices but the friendliness you get here can't be beat.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Yea XDA is still pretty popular outside of HTC devices but the friendliness you get here can't be beat.


Yeah people don't ban or yell at you for a small mistake. There, they decapitate u for asking anything noobish


----------

